# HP Pavilion DV6 Hangs after Login and Welcome Screen - then proceeds to Desktop



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

OK here is my problem.

I have a (my kid’s) HP Pavilion DV6-7002ax (aka dv6z-7000 (AMD-A10-4600M) using Win 7 (64) Home Premium and it has lately (last few weeks) developed a weird “blue screen with active cursor” hanging habit.

After you log-on and the welcome screen pops up with the spinning circle and then before the desktop displays it switched to displaying a pale blue screen, with active mouse cursor. 

Up to that “blue screen” point, after logging on, the “boot” is slow but normal, based upon my experience with this HP Pavilion.

This blue screen delay/hanging lasts around 3 – 5 minutes and then the desktop loads and all is well.

I have searched the web and found many references to black and blue screens with active cursor related to HP Laptops but I have not found a real solution that has fixed my problem. Apart from just wait and wonder!

Suggestions I have tried include;
1.	Scanned with Emsisoft Anti-Malware, Malwarebytes Anti- Malware, SUPERAntispyware (including in Safe Mode)
2.	Specialty Scan with AdwareCleaner, rkill, TDssKiller, CCleaner
3.	Registry Clean and Defrag with Wise Registry Cleaner
4.	F5 > F8 > System Repairs Tools > Repair Startup (HP Pavilion has partition for System Repair)
5.	F10 BIOS – no issues that I can find 
6.	Command Prompt > sfc scannow (System File Checker)
7.	Completed Full Disk Check C: > Properties > Tools > Disk Check
8.	Alt + Control + Delete when blue screen appears > switched to taks manager and after cancel back to either black or pale blue screen

HELP! :ermm:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try a system restore to a restore point prior to the problem. 

you may want to check to see if the hd is going bad using seatools. 

SeaTools for DOS | Seagate


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Yeah, I ran tests with SeaTools and HDD Guardian and both report that the HDD is fine.

I have Ordered a new one (HGST Travelstar 2.5-Inch 1TB 7200RPM SATA 6GB/s 32MB Cache Mobile retail kit) and intend to Clone (EaseUS TODO Backup) the current one and replace it with the new HDD Clone.

My worry is that I will just transfer the problem to the new HDD.

I have been hoping to avoid having to perform a system restore as I have no real idea (kid's laptop) when the blue screen actually started?:nonono

Thanks for getting back.:thumb:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have more than one antivirus installed it could do that. check your startup and see if there is anything that does not belong. you can try going to msconfig and uncheck everything you do not need and see if it helps. if it does, turn things on one at a time to find the one causing the problem. 

How to use MSCONFIG in Windows 7: NetSquirrel.com

also go to your event viewer under system and check the log to see if there are any errors.

What information appears in event logs? (Event Viewer) - Windows Help

finally check out microsoft fixit
Microsoft Fix it Solution Center: troubleshooting software issues


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check to see if you have Windows updates KB2982791, KB2970228, KB2975719, or KB2975331 installed, if you do you'll need to uninstall them.

To check for installed updates hit the start orb type _view installed updates_ in the search box and hit enter.

The uninstall instructions are here> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/ms14-044.aspx

If you do not have these installed follow the instructions here > Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Just a quick follow-up to "@sorbeit" suggestions.

Ran the Pavilion in Safe Mode again and noted that the "pale blue" screen after the welcome screen is NOT there. I goes straight to the desktop.

Ran "msconfig" again and even in General > Start-Up Selection > Diagnostic Mode the "pale blue screen" is still there but it lasts for a much shorter period.

I am working of "@Wrench97's" suggestions now.

I also thought I might uninstall and then reinstall Emsisoft Antimalware?

Back when I have checked the Microsoft Updates, then if needed, work my way through to the BSOD Dump?

Thanks for all the help so far.:uhoh:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi @Wrench97

The Pavilion does not seem to have any of the specified Microsoft Updates installed.

I ran the BSOD package and have saved the file however I struck a problem with the "perfmon /report".

Running the command from the "start globe" just ends up with the program running and then an error message that Access is Denied.

Even if I use an Administrator Command Prompt to run "perfmon /report" the program runs and then states that Access is Denied?

In both cases I am logged on as the Administrator.

Any ideas how I can access the "perfmon report" or should I just send the BSOD Report?

Lastly, just to clear one thing up that was raised, the Pavilion only has ONE antivirus program installed = Emsisoft Anti Malware & ONE Firewall (Emsisoft Online Armor) . 

The others quoted are on the Pavilion but are not active and are used as additional scanners that I run occasionally - being paranoid.

Thanks again.:ermm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Upload what you have and skip the per/monitor report.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay but I had to wait to get access to the laptop.

BSOD Zip should be attached. I hope. :uhoh:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

(this is not an attempt to bump - just give more feedback)

Based upon other feedback I have downloaded and installed the HP UEFi Support Environment. 

Via the <Esc> key on reboot I have accessed the Menu of Options available and run several of the available System Diagnostic tests - all tests so far show that nothing is wrong - Startup or HDD.

Not true of course but let's hope the BSOD Report finds something fixable.

Thanks again.

I am trying. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are not any .dmp files in the upload to examine.

Check the PC is set to collect mini dumps> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-computer-is-set-to-collect-dumps-655633.html


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Typical me.

So I will set the Pavilion to collect mini dumps and after a couple of boots I will run the BSOD process and upload the zip report again.

Yell if that is incorrect.

Back tomorrow.

Sorry for my newbieness. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's fine, however if it is happening very early in the boot process the .dmp components may not be loading yet.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

New BSOD Report attached. Hopefully it will now contain mini dumps if they are there.

I also had an epiphany and wondered if the slide show desk top my kid had on the Pavilion was the cause of the problem so I changed it for a bog standard windows desk top picture - weird guy flying with feathers.

Anyhoo it made not one bit of difference. So much for my flashes of intellectual brilliance.

Hopefully there are answers lurking in the BSOD Report somewhere.

Just to report that during this "limbo" pale blue screen with active cursor period the Pavilion addresses the dvd drive once or twice and the swirling circle reappears occasionally. 

Seems to be looking for something.

Onward, forever onward. :blush:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Just to report that during this "limbo" pale blue screen with active cursor period the Pavilion addresses the dvd drive once or twice and the swirling circle reappears occasionally.


This sounds like a Antivirus/Malware product is doing a scan on boot.

What are you using for AV/Malware?

It sounds like you not actually getting a BSOD error screen?
As there are no .dmp files.

There are a lot of start up programs listed including the side bar, MS has recommended removing it as it is a security risk and no longer supported.
> Desktop Gadgets

Try removing some of the programs you no longer use from the start up menu.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

I ran the MS FixIt solution to the sidebars. That is now OK I think.

How can I record/log what is going on during this pale blue screen "limbo" phase? If it is an antivirus scan on boot it is not one that I have set or can find.

Certainly nothing to do with Emsisoft Anti-Malware or Emsisoft Online Armor.

SUPER Antispyware and Malwarebytes AntiMalware are both on the Pavilion but neither is loaded at boot and as they are the freeware versions any kind of scan cannot be scheduled.

I will check all other possibilities for Boot Scan when I can access to the Pavilion tomorrow.

Thanks for all the efforts. opcorn:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

OK. I will download the latest version of sysinternals and use procmon64 to log what goes on at boot.

Good idea, bad idea?

Any other options?

Trying. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use msconfig(start orb type msconfig in the search box and hit enter)
On the General tab select diagnostic startup, reboot an see if it still hangs, if it does not then one of the start up programs is causing it.
From there you can use the startup tab and untic several programs at a time to see which one is causing it. I would start with the r2 studios StartupDelayer program and the alarm and weather programs.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

OK back from the trenches.

I ran the msconfig General > Start-Up Selection > Diagnostic Mode the "pale blue screen" is still there but it lasts for a much shorter period. Same result as what I reported on the 8th Sept above.

Ran a Boot Log from msconfig and this issue showed up.



> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS
> Did not load driver \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS


This block of failed driver attempts recurred 4 - 5 times during boot.

When I checked on the web I found this amongst others.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...t-loaded/72951943-0ef6-487c-8a90-d52a7f9eeacf

Did not see an answer either.

Side tracked by having to remove Superspyware Antispyware, as there were left over bits showing in the the Boot Log - did not know if they were relevant.

Also resolved a recent continual problem with Emsisoft On-Line Armour not loading at boot by removing both it and Emsisoft AntiMalware and replacing them with the new Emsisoft Security Suite.

Solved the loading problem but the "pale blue" limbo screen with active cursor and the info in the Boot log remains the same.

Need to work on the NDProxy.SYS issue.

Also tried a msconfig > "clean boot" = made a slight difference in the amount of time spent staring at the pale blue screen.

Back to it tomorrow - I am knackered. :banghead:

Is knackered an acceptable forum expression? :whistling:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ndproxy is a networking component, look at programs like wifiguard, hostserver, hostsman, networx etc.

What are you using Startup Delayer for?


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

I only just added Startup Delay to see if delaying any of the StartUp programs would improve the boot speed. Did not have a great affect.

Happy to remove it if you see it as an issue.

I will check


> wifiguard, hostserver, hostsman, networx etc.


Others ideas I have seen include


> > NDProxy.SYS is a network device driver ... Go into Device Manager and see if you have two active network device drivers running. If you do, see which one is the 'default' driver, then disable the other one.


I will get on to these tomorrow when I can access the Pavilion again. My kid is using it now.

They have given up taking it to school (they should have a laptop) because by the time it boots up the lesson is nearly over (really not that bad - but bad enough)and you can not leave it running as the battery will not last the whole day.

Back tomorrow. :banghead:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Received this as another suggestion.

MS HotFix.



> https://support.microsoft.com/kb/2578159


Could this be relevant?

Don't really want to try it if it will "blow-up" the Pavilion.

Back later - still trying to grab the laptop to work on the other issues above. :ermm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's worth a shot, it would hurt anything to try it.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, 

Well that turned out to be a bummer.


ran the hotfix, checked Device Manager for rogue Network Drivers, disabled, hostman, hostserver, wifi guard and weather mate

None of them made any difference.

Now I am getting occasional flashes of pop-ups related to IEWlo Forms during the pale blue "limbo" phase.

So here we still are. When the pale blue phase decides it has had enough the boot continues and then progresses through the task bar appearing, then the desktop background and then as the task bar fills up the desktop icons appear all at once.

Ran sfc/ scannow again from an Administrators Command Prompt and after the scan the Command Prompt shows that the Scan found some "corrupted" files that it could not fix. 

I took a look at the log but it is beyond me and it gave me a headache.

I'm open.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That message is normal, some files will be in use and can't be replaced, they will be replaced once you reboot.
If you haven't already reboot that run the system file checking tool again.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

OK Every One,

Two maybe related things.

1) Normally our house hold wifi at the Router is turned on in the day time and early evenings as we have multiple devices and users using it. It is turned off at last one up bedtime.

This morning however it was off at the Router but on on the Pavilion when I booted the Pavilion and the pale blue screen was not there.

So I turned on the wifi at the Router and it was back. Wifi off gone, wifi on back?

Interestingly if I leave the Router wifi on and turn the wifi off on the Pavilion the boot is slightly slower with the desktop appearing with task bar, some icons then background and the everything compared to the Router wifi being off and the Pavilion wifi on when the desktop appears almost instantaneously after the welcome screen.

2) Based upon other advice I checked the registry (regedit) in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Windows>Run and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Windows>Runonce.

I understand that Runonce should be empty but in the Pavilion's case it includes this;

> ab NCPLuginUpdate REG_SZ "C\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\ActiveCheck\product_line\NC...

So, could it be the case that when connected to the wifi this HP Health Check Key is activated and causes the pale blue screen with active cursor, occasional twirling circle and several addresses to the dvd drive?

During the pale blue limbo phase the Pavilion seems to be doing something?

Interested in everyone's thoughts and I guess whether I should delete the HP Health Check Key from Runonce?

Turning off the wifi onboard the Pavilion or on the Router would seemingly work but would be avoiding the issue I think.

Onwards forever onwards. :uhoh:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry,

Quick update for the mistake I made in my rush to get this out.

The key I looked at the regedit was actually,


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>Runonce.


I forgot to include the CurentVersion bit.

I also looked into


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Windows>CurrentVersion>Runonce


Oops. :facepalm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look in the Control panel/Programs and Features for HP health check, if it's listed remove it.
It sounds like it may be calling home to HP upon boot if there is a network connection.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Well the easy way proved to be fruitless. HP Health Check is not listed as a discreet program under Control Panel or as a distinct Service under services.msc.

The only reference I can find is its location in;

C:>Program Files (x86)>Hewlett-Packard>HP Health Check

Under that we have Folders labelled Active Check, Guid, HPAsset, Tools.

None of them seem to have a healthcheck.exe to actually execute the program and allow you to examine any settings.

The only good news is that in the Tools Folder is the un-install command for HP Services Assistant itself. An option I guess would be remove the whole HP Bloatware Package?

Stumped. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove it, if you should need it you can always get it from the HP site.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Remove it! - OK I am doing more homework on the downside of that as we speak - kinda.

What I do not need to research is that my kid will kill me, after my better half beats me to a pulp, if I blow the Pavilion Up!

As Winston said "we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender".

Easy for him to say - he wasn't there on the sea shore wearing baggy swimming trunks, knee high in the cold Channel, armed with a plastic junior cricket bat, waiting for the bad guys to arrive.

So I will approach this cautiously, using a safety net and wearing a saucepan on my head.

But I will do it - I think. :hide:


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hail Fellow Well Met,

I return somewhat victorious from the battle of the HP Service Assistant.

The good new is that I have successfully removed it. 

The not so good news is that the removal made not one iota of difference to the pale blue screen limbo hand at boot.

The runonce key is gone but the problem remains.

The one and only way for the Pavilion to Boot normally is not to have an internet connection. Whilst it is true that I have only verified this with wifi I would bet good money on the same problem happening with a LAN connection.

Where to look next?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be time to think about using the recovery partition to reinstall Windows.


----------



## laopa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Reinstall Windows. Oy vey!

Now I have a headache.

I will be back after considerable pondering.:hide:


----------

